
What jobs are there where I can program but not to be the programmer? - id122015
Those who wrote that not all people should be programmers were right. In my case sitting in front of the computer for so many years is what burnt me, although I have a Mathematics mindset and my high level programming skills are not bad. But as I looked at freelancer jobs posting I just don&#x27;t have any interest to work for those ideas. I don&#x27;t know what it is like to be employed as a programmer and to be given deadlines.<p>So right now I&#x27;m building a project for myself using one of the available frameworks because its the best I can do and I almost finished it. But if it wont be what I wanted, I may need to find a job and I&#x27;d like to ask for ideas. I have lots of creative ideas and at my age not much time to master the low level languages.
======
nunobrito
Seems like a case of laziness/NEET (sorry if I offend, just being direct).

Advice is to get into an entry position job and from there get slowly driven
into a professional environment. Ideal companies are the established ones
where they will not expect you to be pro-active.

Remember, ideas without execution are worth zero. Execution is hard even if
you are an expert in programming (I'm such case) and notice that another big
factor is business-savvy mentality that requires a completely different set of
skills.

On a first stage you don't need to work at something you have
interest/motivation. You are there to acquire professional skills and learn to
get things done on time and with the available resources.

As you grow professionally in skills, it gets easier to take those ideas out
of your head into something real.

~~~
id122015
Thanks for your view. I can realize I'm lazy since my project is finished, but
I need to execute it. Some call lazyness a programmer's trait.

~~~
greenyoda
_" Some call lazyness a programmer's trait."_

Laziness is only a virtue in programming if it allows you to come up with a
simpler/better way of doing something that requires less work (e.g.,
automating a previously manual task, or realizing that you can use existing
software instead of writing your own). Laziness that just keeps you from
finishing things won't get you very far in programming.

------
angersock
_" I don't know what it is like to be employed as a programmer and to be given
deadlines."_

There is a trivial way of obtaining this knowledge...go get a job as a line
developer.

------
jxy
The most important information is how good your math is. The next thing is
what your age is.

~~~
id122015
I can answer both questions. Its been over ten years since I dropped out of
CS. I used to excel at Maths in school, but that muscle must be retrained now.

